# Script Stand



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been looking for a script holder that is like a flat panel monitor arm, but that has a music stand type piece instead of the monitor, but I can't find one. I think it would look like this:




with the top of 



attached like the monitor would be. Anyone find anything like this or an alternate way to keep your script near the sound board but off of it?


----------



## Peter (Aug 16, 2005)

I just use a music stand.... 

You could always get a stand like the one pictured and buy a cheap old music stand and bolt the top part of the music stand onto where the flat panel monitor is supposto go.


----------



## avkid (Aug 16, 2005)

I am thinking that attaching a music stand top(tray) and attaching a standard threaded female connector(as found on mic clips)would be a good combination solution. You can use a boom stand or a gooseneck to move it around!


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 20, 2005)

they have them at "staples" they usualy clip on to a computer monitor but they have ones that are free standing. 

JH


----------



## ship (Aug 21, 2005)

Back in the day there was drafting swivel arm lamps that were popular. At one point I converted one into a fan and another into a memo pad/calculator. 

Point in mentioning this is once you have the arm, no matter it's intended purpose, frequently it's not hard to convert it into other purposes.

Possible you might have to add heavier weight springs to it, but if you were to buy the computer stand it should convert without a problem.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 21, 2005)

jonhirsh, do you have a link or something to search for?


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 21, 2005)

Nope just go to your local buisness supply store. 

they are used for typing the notes you have taken during the day. 


JH


----------

